# Vip622 failure, rebooting, no picture



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

I have 2 Vip622s, one leased, one purchased off Ebay. Purchased one worked fine for 2 months until yesterday when I noticed the fan running and no lights. Have unhooked everything including HDMI, unplugged and plugged back in. It seems to go through some initial boot sequence when first plugged in: 1) Green TV1 light on 2) TV1 light off 3) ALL lights on for a second, then off 4) Green TV1 light on for ~20-30 seconds 5) then off for a few seconds 6) repeat at step 4). When I had my Ethernet switch connected I noticed at step 4 the link lights would light up, then go off at step 5, back on at step 4 repeat, etc. so I'm pretty sure it was rebooting. I now have it hooked up via SD connections to eliminate HDMI, same thing. I tried the "unconnect satellite coax" and unplug to reboot, no go. System is Dish 1000(?) with DPP44 and two 622s, the other one (leased) still works fine. Both were/are at 4.47 for about a week. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I would unplug the Ethernet cable and see if that helps. Do you get to the point where the you see something on the screen?


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Well I would unplug the Ethernet cable and see if that helps. Do you get to the point where the you see something on the screen?


Nope, nothing. Green light keeps cycling on and off, and the fan keeps running. Everything is unplugged except the RCA AV cables to the TV. I just plugged it back in after having it unplugged for 60+ minutes. Forgot to mention this one has the "VideoPath Power Inserter" on the coax input from the dish. Has anyone kept track of serial number ranges that might have issues in the Vip622? Just curious. I think it might be a bad hard drive, but could be anything. It was working fine until yesterday - including Ethernet. On line retailer states "warranty covered by Dish Network" - have an email out to see what steps to take, or if it's even true. Feels like I might have eaten this one. Tried the "hold the Power Button down" reset also. Any other reset sequences to try?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I had the same problem and it took about a month to solve... Tried everything to try solving the problem... Lots of tech calls to dish... hooked the receiver up to a neighbor's dish to rule out RF interference, ran an extension cord from a neighbor's house to my house to eliminate AC power wiring problem here, even had power company come out and test transformer and all wiring on 'their side' to house to make sure something on the street wasn't giving some crazy voltage flux, when new receiver arrived~adding use of major appliances (dish washer, washing machine, etc) one at a time to see if/when the receiver started faulting again (the wife LOVED this)...

Anyways. EXTREMELY long story short... *Bad power inserter for the DPP44 switch.* Dish kept saying that it could not be the switch or inserter because then all receivers would be going haywire. Wrong! It took 4 replacement receivers before they realized, hmmm, maybe it's not the receiver.

My replacement receivers would work fine for a few days, then back to rebooting problems. Then, they still kept rebooting even when EVERYTHING was disconnected except the AC power!!

See if they'll send you a new power inserter instead of a new receiver. Heck, that has to cost them less. If they give you garbage, ask them to waive the technician-visit fee if they determine that you were correct. (I wish I had because I asked them if it could be the switch or inserter and they said no.)

Here's the long version:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100193&highlight=endless+reboot


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> Anyways. EXTREMELY long story short... *Bad power inserter for the DPP44 switch.* Dish kept saying that it could not be the switch or inserter because then all receivers would be going haywire. Wrong! It took 4 replacement receivers before they realized, hmmm, maybe it's not the receiver.
> 
> My replacement receivers would work fine for a few days, then back to rebooting problems. Then, they still kept rebooting even when EVERYTHING was disconnected except the AC power!!


I thought about that, but I don't "feel" any voltage on the lines. But your original post seemed to indicate you tried your receiver without the Power Inverter in the path.(?) My installer specifically said "don't unplug or remove this because all the receivers won't work". So can I bypass it temporarily? Anyway, see the resolution below...



tedb3rd said:


> See if they'll send you a new power inserter instead of a new receiver. Heck, that has to cost them less. If they give you garbage, ask them to waive the technician-visit fee if they determine that you were correct. (I wish I had because I asked them if it could be the switch or inserter and they said no.)
> 
> Here's the long version:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100193&highlight=endless+reboot


I talked to Dish via Chat Session off their web site. They agreed to replace the receiver. Don't ask, don't tell. Happy Thanksgiving!  If that doesn't work out I'll definitely keep your Power Inverter resolution in mind. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I did feel voltage on the line--but just because you don't, doesn't mean that the inserter isn't still bad.

I did bypass the DPP44 and power inserter because I had an old SW21 switch that does not require the power inserter. However, even when I did bypass the 44 switch and the power inserter, it still went haywire. I know--crazy. Basically--once it went haywire under normal conditions (everything plugged in normally), there was no getting it back to normal except for when I took it to the neighbor's house and plugged it in there. Then it worked fine again. Brought it back home, plugged it up and, again, rebooting after just a few minutes.

Anyways... At one point I was able to pull up the diagnostics screen and noticed that after sitting and constantly rebooting basically all night long that the 'AC Pwr/Hd WD' (item #7 on the list, assume this means AC power / hardware (or harddrive) watchdog) counter was somewhere up in the 70s.

My only guess is that, when there is some voltage flux the 622 software tells itself to reboot. Then when it cycles back on after a reboot cause by voltage flux, it must try to check voltage again, and if it's not right, then reboot. This would explain why it worked instantly at the neighbor's house. ...and also why only plugging in the AC power (no sat feeds) would make it reboot also.

Anyways... Good luck. I hope the replacement receiver solves the problem for you. If it works properly for more than 5 days, then you're probably good. That was the longest period that any of my replacement receivers worked before going haywire. When they replaced the power inserter, I have had no problems since.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

UPDATE: Received the replacement (finally) last night, hooked it up, all is well so far. Wish I could transfer locks and preferences.... Will update if trouble arises again.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

kp,

I had a similar problem with my 622 but it started on 16 Nov. After calling Dish, they concluded I had a bad 622 and were going to send a replacement. I moved the 622 to my bedroom and my 211 to the Lv room, and at times the 622 would completely boot to screen for anywhere from 5 sec to 10 minutes before reboooting. The 211 in the Lv room worked fine. After 2 days of rebooting, unplugging, etc, the 622 finally stopped rebooting and has been working fine since. I even moved it back to the Lv room and all is still well. The replacement 622 they sent me was installed, downloaded software and went into an endless Linux reboot. It went back and I'm awaiting another 622. Don't really know what happened but I suspect some kind of memory hiccup on my 622 that after some point, went away. It will be back though.

Miner


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

kpaustin,
I wish you luck, but one of my replacement receivers lasted 4 days before it was 'plagued' again. I guess I'm trying to say: Don't kill yourself just yet customizing (favorites, timers, etc.).

I almost wonder if there was something in the recent software upgrades that made the receiver more sensitive to voltage flux. When I initially called with the symptoms, it was virtually unheard of and I could not find anything online (in this forum or elsewhere) that described what I was experiencing. Now, there are several people who have had the same thing....


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> kpaustin,
> I wish you luck, but one of my replacement receivers lasted 4 days before it was 'plagued' again. I guess I'm trying to say: Don't kill yourself just yet customizing (favorites, timers, etc.).


I hear ya...I was about to go upstairs with my laptop, using the Slingbox to painfully replicate the channel locks and other settings. But I'll let it "settle in"...and if it happens again I'll swap the two 622's I have and see if the problem follows the receiver or the connection.


----------



## Ziuck (Mar 22, 2004)

My very first 622 would reboot a few hours after I received it. I had my second 622 fail on Thanksgiving. I came home that evening to a LOUD fan in the living room. I unplugged it for about 15 minutes and plugged it back in. It booted fine and I watched tv for about 30 minutes then it got stuck in the reboot cycle again. Unplugged again and then it completely failed and would never boot up.

I have my 622 plugged into a Smart UPS that does true sign wave voltage regulation. So I know it isn't power causing the issue.

I called Dish on Thanksgiving evening and had a replacement sent out overnight. I didn't receive it till Tuesday, so they must have been closed Friday. My 3rd receiver is a non-refurb Revision "G." So far it has been fine. The 1st receiver was Rev E and my 2nd replacement was a refurb rev "a."


----------



## Madelaine (Mar 21, 2007)

Add me to the list of people who is having this problem. It started around the time when I noticed the new network features, about 4 weeks ago. When the receiver would reboot around 4:30 AM for the daily update check, it would come back on with the fans full-force and the one green light on. It's been getting worse and worse in terms of how long it takes to recover after I do a "power-off-wait-10-minutes-plug-it-back-in" reboot; it started out about 5 minutes, and last night it was 3+ hours before it kicked out of the constant reboot loop. Missed Heroes as a result. 

I called E* this weekend for a replacement, and they said they'd ship one out, but it probably wouldn't arrive until the 5th. I asked them if there was a way to save my programs off, and they said no. Am I mistaken in thinking that the 622 has the USB port available? If yes, has anyone had luck getting the connection fee waived due to receiver failure?

-Maddy


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Maddy-
I have an external HDD connected and I was able to connect it to the new/replacement receivers without problems and able to view everything that was saved to the external HDD. When you first plug it into the new receiver, it mentions something along the lines of, 'this external device is configured for use with another receiver. Do you want to use it with this receiver?..." You select Yes and then you see all the recorded shows but it's my understanding that you are only allowed to do this a certain number of times (marrying HDD to new/different receiver)... I burned about 3 transfers during the toubleshooting of my problem (see above posts). But anyways... You can ask. What's the worst they could say?


----------

